# Studying and Working



## chordz (Jan 15, 2013)

Hey, 

I am from Pakistan. Currently working in Dubai, UAE. Last year while studying i applied in Technical University of Munich (TUM) and they accepted my admission but at the same moment my family was hit with financial issues and we havent been that better since. I am a Gold Medalist from a HEC recognized institute with a bachelors degree in Computer Sciences. 
I am now currently looking for scholarships there and would love if someone can help me regarding this. 
Also what about the working hours. How much time am i allowed to work. and will it be easy to find a job related to my field in the early going ! I am a PHP web developer


----------



## Alla26 (Mar 10, 2013)

I am not sure about the job market, but depending on the university, they may or may not restrict your hours. I believe at my university we were "strongly discouraged" from working more than 15 hours a week, but I don't think that was ever enforced. If you are interested, many universities also offer jobs to their students (sometimes called Studentische Hilfskraft, or SHK); you might look into that in your department.


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

chordz said:


> Hey,
> 
> I am from Pakistan. Currently working in Dubai, UAE. Last year while studying i applied in Technical University of Munich (TUM) and they accepted my admission but at the same moment my family was hit with financial issues and we havent been that better since. I am a Gold Medalist from a HEC recognized institute with a bachelors degree in Computer Sciences.
> I am now currently looking for scholarships there and would love if someone can help me regarding this.
> Also what about the working hours. How much time am i allowed to work. and will it be easy to find a job related to my field in the early going ! I am a PHP web developer


You can try for a scholarship here:

http://www.study-in.de/en/study/scholarships-financing/

As a non-EU student your work hours will be restricted:

120 full days or 240 half days per year.

[email protected] - Study in Germany


----------

